# Please help me get rid of mice!!!



## EricaLeigh

I'm at my wits end! I spent the whole morning scrubbing my kitchen. Here's the store yesterday I refilled my big jar of organic whole wheat flour & I didn't latch the latch. I wanted to let the moicture escape because the bag of flour was stored in the freezer. Well I forgot to latch it before bed & they feasted & left poo all over my pots & pans in a cabinet, & in my cast iron in the drawer under my stove. A bunch of poo in the flour itself & a few on the counter. EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW
We use old fashoned snap traps (maybe we need more & maybe we need to tend to them more) That is DH's department I can't deal with dead mice. I have peppermint oil on cotton balls around (I just refreshed the one in the pots & pans cabined the other day , right where I found the most poo!!!!)

Oh & we do have one of those mouse mover things from Sharper Image!!!

I told DH that we have to find where they are getting in & stuff steel wool in the spots. We have lived here 2 years, this is our first house. It is a really nice house & I want to not be grossed out by my own house!!!

Please any advice at all, I need them out before I loose it!!! Desperate over here! TIA


----------



## nattybo

I discovered by accident that a light sprinkle of borax will kill mice. I had a 1/2 cup of borax sprinkled on the middle of floor of my basement to kill fleas (what a nightmare that was!) but I discovered the next day that I killed two mice that I didn't even know that I had. Somehow they had avoided the 2 snap traps and the insect glue trap on the edges of the room. Maybe try the borax in the cabinet where you found the most droppings.

If you have pets, don't let them lick or walk in the borax. The borax I used was "20 mule team" brand found in the laundry isle at the grocery store.


----------



## calebsmama03

I read somewhere here that peppermint EO repells mice. We had (I hope!!!) mice last year right after we moved in (brand new construction) and ordered some fine copper mesh from an online pest control place. APparently steel wool is only a deterrant but they can actually chew through it? We stuffed the CM into any opening we could find, then caulked over it. My kids were too interested by the snap traps, and the nice could escape the sticky traps easily so we ended up going entirely non-natural to get rid of the ones that had already gotten in







:







:

Good luck! Mice are tough to get rid of...


----------



## EricaLeigh

We caught 4 last night!!! Yucky!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

Got a cat? You may want to look into it! My girlfriend didn't even know she had mice until she took one of our kitties. Since then, Roxie has killed no less than 10 mice!


----------



## Sheal

A friend taught me this:

Take something sweet or peanut butter put it in a small low lip container at the bottom of a bucket on another container (that's upside down) that can keep it above the level of water you will put in the bucket. Fill the bucket with water deep enough where mice can't walk along the bottom of the bucket. Put a stick or something across the top of the bucket and leave it there. The mice walk across the stick, attempt to reach the treat and fall in. They may try to get out but sheer exhaustion gets to them and they drown in the water.

Sheal


----------



## EricaLeigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hklinefelter22* 
Got a cat? You may want to look into it! My girlfriend didn't even know she had mice until she took one of our kitties. Since then, Roxie has killed no less than 10 mice!

We talked about it...but our doggie despises them. I think it would make for a much too stressful situaion for everyone!


----------

